# Small boat overnite rigs trip advice!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm trying to plan a rig trip on my single engine 21 ft cape horn. It holds 130 gallons of fuel so I'm pretty sure i will have plenty to get me there and back. I am planning to take an extra 20 gallons or so. I know I will need to wait until we get into our normal summer weather patterns. I'm also going to try to buddy boat with some friends or if anyone else is interested. I'm thinking of leaving on a late Friday night early Saturday morning and making a push until daylight breaks and then pick up a run the rest of the way. One of my concerns is that I don't have radar. Any thoughts,advice or concerns would be appreciated. Also if anyone would like to buddy boat that would be cool also. Thanks for any help!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Bean bags are great on a boat. I want to get my boat out there sometime and was planning on using the bean bags to sleep on and then throw them on top of my t-top when I am fishing. I would be interested in going out there sometime as well.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> Bean bags are great on a boat. I want to get my boat out there sometime and was planning on using the bean bags to sleep on and then throw them on top of my t-top when I am fishing. I would be interested in going out there sometime as well.


Sounds good I will let you know when we start trying to plan a trip. Maybe you can make the trip.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

simple process, try not to limit yourself to just the weekend. Hitting the weather on just 8 days of the month is tuff..... Get a buddy boat, someone that has a larger boat that yours in case you have to return o their boat..... 130 gallons of fuel is enought, what size engine do you have? just ensure you have all the safty equipment, which I am sure you have. don't forget the HMS permit. have fun, post up when your thinking of hitting it and that will allow others (buddy boats) to prepare....


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in I also have a 21 footer .if u look in blue water post you can see what we caught last week at the tuna rigs on my bOat


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Realtor said:


> simple process, try not to limit yourself to just the weekend. Hitting the weather on just 8 days of the month is tuff..... Get a buddy boat, someone that has a larger boat that yours in case you have to return o their boat..... 130 gallons of fuel is enought, what size engine do you have? just ensure you have all the safty equipment, which I am sure you have. don't forget the HMS permit. have fun, post up when your thinking of hitting it and that will allow others (buddy boats) to prepare....


How much is the HMS permit and is it per person or per boat?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

only about 20 bucks for the year and its for the boat


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp
Is this the correct one (recreational)?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp
> Is this the correct one (recreational)?


yep, thats it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Realtor said:


> yep, thats it.


Thank you.

Sorry to hijack the thread but I figured it would help anyone else out if they didn't know.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Realtor said:


> simple process, try not to limit yourself to just the weekend. Hitting the weather on just 8 days of the month is tuff..... Get a buddy boat, someone that has a larger boat that yours in case you have to return o their boat..... 130 gallons of fuel is enought, what size engine do you have? just ensure you have all the safty equipment, which I am sure you have. don't forget the HMS permit. have fun, post up when your thinking of hitting it and that will allow others (buddy boats) to prepare....


Thanks for the info! My boat has a 2003 F225 four stroke. Also about the limiting myself to 8 days a month, that is a good point! Thanks again.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in. Let me know when you want to go.

You have plenty of range. I make the trip in mine pretty often


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

PM me when you decide on a date.

Love a rig trip!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be hard pressed to make that run without radar, lots of well heads and obstructions out there. I used to go quite a bit on my cape horn, however it was a 24 with radar and twin engines.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm in. Let me know when you want to go.
> 
> You have plenty of range. I make the trip in mine pretty often


Will do for sure.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

marmidor said:


> I'm trying to plan a rig trip on my single engine 21 ft cape horn. It holds 130 gallons of fuel so I'm pretty sure i will have plenty to get me there and back. I am planning to take an extra 20 gallons or so. I know I will need to wait until we get into our normal summer weather patterns. I'm also going to try to buddy boat with some friends or if anyone else is interested. I'm thinking of leaving on a late Friday night early Saturday morning and making a push until daylight breaks and then pick up a run the rest of the way. One of my concerns is that I don't have radar. Any thoughts,advice or concerns would be appreciated. Also if anyone would like to buddy boat that would be cool also. Thanks for any help!



Be happy to buddy boat with you when you go...honestly the main problem you will probably run into is where to put all the fish. Definitely need a fish bag or 3 and a butt load of ice. If it was me, I would think about leaving around lunch time or a little before, push out to the rigs in daylight and get there with plenty of time to troll before it gets dark. Then when it gets dark you have the option of staying there and tying off to the rig to get some rest during the middle of the night, jig all night, or you could push off and head to the sword grounds. I would be very cautious about running at night, especially with only one prop and no radar. Make sure you have a good spot light. Heck, I'd like to take my little 22' out there, maybe we can get a few small boats together and make a day out of it. 

I heard that tuna bite better when there is no Bama hats, shirts, stickers, or other things associated with the University of Alabama on board, it's kind of like the banana thing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I heard that tuna bite better when there is no Bama hats, shirts, stickers, or other things associated with the University of Alabama on board, it's kind of like the banana thing


 
Easy now!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

There is no way I would go to the rigs at night without radar . Like sniper said leave at daylight , then you get the good afternoon bite , stay there then get the morning bite and fish your way home in the day light . Make sure you have plenty of the proper safety gear and if you have or could score a life raft for the weekend it wold be a great idea. Buddy boat is a must and if it's during the summer and on a weekend there should be plenty of other boats out there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Defenatley no need to run at night. Thats your chill out and enjoy it time.

Alot safer just hanging out around the rig.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Be happy to buddy boat with you when you go...honestly the main problem you will probably run into is where to put all the fish. Definitely need a fish bag or 3 and a butt load of ice. If it was me, I would think about leaving around lunch time or a little before, push out to the rigs in daylight and get there with plenty of time to troll before it gets dark. Then when it gets dark you have the option of staying there and tying off to the rig to get some rest during the middle of the night, jig all night, or you could push off and head to the sword grounds. I would be very cautious about running at night, especially with only one prop and no radar. Make sure you have a good spot light. Heck, I'd like to take my little 22' out there, maybe we can get a few small boats together and make a day out of it.
> 
> I heard that tuna bite better when there is no Bama hats, shirts, stickers, or other things associated with the University of Alabama on board, it's kind of like the banana thing


Come on now peeps somebody has got to help out you AUBIE's! Haha that Wouk be cool with me. I'll keep you posted on when we start to plan a trip!! Yeah I do agree about running at night I was kinda thinking just a fast idol but that really wouldn't make much sense. I have a couple of fish bags! Leaving at first light seems to. E the way to go!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I will agree that running out of ice and fish storage space is the biggest problem (a good problem!) I make the run quite a bit in my 26'. You have plenty of fuel to make the trip. 

Definitely get a PLB (personal locator beacon) or an epirb and have it with you at all times, especially if you run at night. It's a big peace of mind.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

How much ice do you guys regularly take on a trip to the rigs? I'm looking into a boat in the 21-24ft range and I have been curious how much ice I would or should take. I like to have plenty on hand usually.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to tag along if I could. I'm curious to see if my Horn would need an extra tank of gas. Where would you guys leave from? I put in at Shore Line in Gulf Breeze. :thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I normally bring 3 fish bags with block ice (frozen water jugs) and 50 lbs of ice in each one. 2 huge coolers with block ice, one filled to the max with bulk ice and the other almost full with ice in bags (so you can move it more easily as it won't freeze together and you can slide the fish in.) I think all in all it's close to 400 lbs. You will need it, tuna are hot and will burn up all your ice. I would bring more if I had a way.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I'd like to tag along if I could. I'm curious to see if my Horn would need an extra tank of gas. Where would you guys leave from? I put in at Shore Line in Gulf Breeze. :thumbup:


Sounds good I will keep you posted when the plan goes into motion. Also I will leave from navy point or Pensacola ship yard!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> I normally bring 3 fish bags with block ice (frozen water jugs) and 50 lbs of ice in each one. 2 huge coolers with block ice, one filled to the max with bulk ice and the other almost full with ice in bags (so you can move it more easily as it won't freeze together and you can slide the fish in.) I think all in all it's close to 400 lbs. You will need it, tuna are hot and will burn up all your ice. I would bring more if I had a way.


Do you guys grill tuna on the boat for dinner or just take something pre-made and easy?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Can somebody elaborate on the wellheads/obstructions that were mentioned?

Peace and TIA.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Can somebody elaborate on the wellheads/obstructions that were mentioned?
> 
> Peace and TIA.


Last year we saw a rig buoy about twenty miles out just floating. Also saw a sumerged boat , giant trees and many rigs that are not lit up at all.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Last year we saw a rig buoy about twenty miles out just floating. Also saw a sumerged boat , giant trees and many rigs that are not lit up at all.


I remember seeing pics of o rig buoy that someone posted. Man that thing would leave a mark for sure.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone who would consider leaving the pass with the intentions of being out at night without radar is crazy....Just saying....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Why would you need a radar if your not running at night?


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

So what does radar let you see? I thought it was for weather, does it show you boats/obstructions in the water?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Why would you need a radar if your not running at night?


I guess if EVERYTHING went as planned and you held up on the rig all night you might get away without it. I would be more concerned about the storms rolling up on you at night and you can't see how big they are or which way they are moving cause its night time. Or if the sea's pick up in the middle of the night and you decide you better make a run for it before things get worse. Or for that matter any other emergency that may come up during the night and would cause you to leave the safety of the lit up rig. I've been out there plenty of times where it goes from 1ft to 4 ft in less than 30 minutes with no warnings. Your 3.5 hour ride just turned into a 5-6 hour ride in.

Obviously it can be done, there are plenty of people on this forum who have done it, just not something I am going to do....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I guess if EVERYTHING went as planned and you held up on the rig all night you might get away without it. I would be more concerned about the storms rolling up on you at night and you can't see how big they are or which way they are moving cause its night time. Or if the sea's pick up in the middle of the night and you decide you better make a run for it before things get worse. Or for that matter any other emergency that may come up during the night and would cause you to leave the safety of the lit up rig. I've been out there plenty of times where it goes from 1ft to 4 ft in less than 30 minutes with no warnings. Your 3.5 hour ride just turned into a 5-6 hour ride in.
> 
> Obviously it can be done, there are plenty of people on this forum who have done it, just not something I am going to do....


Sage advice.

Last year, wasn't there a captain from OB last year who hit a buoy that had broken free in the Gulf? I think it sank the boat?

At last year's Blue Angels, there was a HUGE tree trunk that was floating around in the Gulf about a quarter or half a mile from the shore. 

I asked because it's something I'd never thought about. I don't go out there at night or too far.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

To be truthfull, 60 miles offshore is not where a 21' boat belongs to start with 

BUTTTT,..

I can't wait to do it again.

You defenatley want the weather to perfect.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One little scenario. You pick a moonlit night to run out or in. Clouds move in. Lights out. No, you don't HAVE to have a radar. Nothing out there at night to worry about, right? No loose bouys, abandonded vessels, containers of all sizes and on and on. And what about that "other feller" headed in while you headed out. Idealy, you would see each other well in advance. Then again, maybe not. Dodged plenty of stuff. It's out there.....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ill make this short and sweet....DONT GO! no radar can make for a very bad night if a storm comes up and you you decide to make a run you wont be able to see anything so the best advise is dont go! save your lunch money and buy a radar and another motor. what are you gonna do if your one and only motor dies 60 miles out with a buddy boat its gonna be a bad day for both boats. One boat is gonna burn more fuel trying to tow the other in....To many negative factors to make that long of a run


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You asked for advice, don't go in that small of boat espiacally without radar. If you do go your life insurance does not pay for 7years after your dead, if they don't find a body... You are doing no one a favor by going out there and dieing. There are enough boats heading that way every week that are more than capable to make that trip. If you must go, go with one of them.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont have a boat that will go that far out right now, but i would like to tag along. I can pitch in for fuel, bait, snacks or whatever might be needed. I have a Penn 80VSW and a couple jigging rods. :thumbsup:

When i finish the Wellcraft V20 rebuild and *IF *i can get a good motor, i would like to make a rig trip. But i will have radar. I dont care for running blind at night. Right now i have 90 gallon fuel capacity. Maybe 120 if i find another tank to go under the console.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Soooo Marmidor,... You still want to go???


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, I almost forgot the most important thing, make sure you have one of those spot locators in your boat. Put it in a ziplock bag and program my cell number in it, so I can find your hull floating and catch dolphin, and triple tail off of it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Far as telling anyone on here or elsewhere go or don't go, hey, it's up to you. Seen a 18 and a half foot Pro Line at Ram Powell several years ago. People gonna do what they wanna do. If you do, be sure you have at least a third more fuel than you think you gonna burn. Have EVERYTHING on your vessel in top working order. File a float plan. There is no such thing as too much safety. Make sure someone is awake and on watch from departure to return. Buddy boat if possible. Pick your day. Always err to the worst case scenario......cause if something can go wrong, it will.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Soooo Marmidor,... You still want to go???


I'm in.....with the right preparation!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Far as telling anyone on here or elsewhere go or don't go, hey, it's up to you. Seen a 18 and a half foot Pro Line at Ram Powell several years ago. People gonna do what they wanna do. If you do, be sure you have at least a third more fuel than you think you gonna burn. Have EVERYTHING on your vessel in top working order. File a float plan. There is no such thing as too much safety. Make sure someone is awake and on watch from departure to return. Buddy boat if possible. Pick your day. Always err to the worst case scenario......cause if something can go wrong, it will.


:thumbsup: Chances are you will make it there and back....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Far as telling anyone on here or elsewhere go or don't go, hey, it's up to you. Seen a 18 and a half foot Pro Line at Ram Powell several years ago. People gonna do what they wanna do. If you do, be sure you have at least a third more fuel than you think you gonna burn. Have EVERYTHING on your vessel in top working order. File a float plan. There is no such thing as too much safety. Make sure someone is awake and on watch from departure to return. Buddy boat if possible. Pick your day. Always err to the worst case scenario......cause if something can go wrong, it will.


Sound advice! There is no way I would go without a buddy boat.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Also, I almost forgot the most important thing, make sure you have one of those spot locators in your boat. Put it in a ziplock bag and program my cell number in it, so I can find your hull floating and catch dolphin, and triple tail off of it...:thumbsup:


More great advice M/H.......


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I would go for sure. I don't really know anything about fishing offshore and my boat won't hold enough gas to get there but if I had a 21ft cape, I would go. Do you think not having radar kept guys from fishing offshore 20,30, 100 years ago? Why does everyone think that technology is some golden blanket to keep us alive?

Go to other countries, they take outrigger canoes hundreds of miles all the time and here is a guy with a 21 foot offshore boat with 130 gallons of fuel, a VHF radio, cell phones, life preservers, signaling devices, a sea tow membership and buddy boats and there are people saying "don't go".

What the heck? Our grandfathers would laugh and rightly so in my opinion. Thank God Columbus didn't wait for radar to come out. 

Some may think I'm foolhardy but I think if it's your time it's your time. I'm not saying to go in a Jon boat without life jackets but come on! Some of these guys must think going to the rigs requires a membership in the bazillionaire club I guess.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saying the whole idea isn't safe. Charter a boat out of venice, let someone else worry about it...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, you are certainly right. Haul ass!! :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just saying the whole idea isn't safe. Charter a boat out of venice, let someone else worry about it...


Great advise right there. Turn a $250 trip into a $2500 trip.
Hell Yeah!:no:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

tjwareusmc said:


> Some may think I'm foolhardy but I think if it's your time it's your time. I'm not saying to go in a Jon boat without life jackets but come on! Some of these guys must think going to the rigs requires a membership in the bazillionaire club I guess.


I am not saying you have to be rich to go, but you are getting advice from at least 4-5 guys who have spent a ton of nights out there. My personal boat is a 23' Center Console without radar and I have never thought about spending the night anywhere in the gulf without radar in it. 

Its not only the radar I would be concerned about either. Its the lack of experience and size of boat that would concern me as well. Like Downtime said, I am not telling you not to go. The guy asked for advice, sorry I didn't tell him to do it and nothing will happen. Chances are you will be fine, but one little problem and things happen quickly. Good Luck...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tjwareusmc said:


> I would go for sure. I don't really know anything about fishing offshore and my boat won't hold enough gas to get there but if I had a 21ft cape, I would go. Do you think not having radar kept guys from fishing offshore 20,30, 100 years ago? Why does everyone think that technology is some golden blanket to keep us alive?
> 
> Go to other countries, they take outrigger canoes hundreds of miles all the time and here is a guy with a 21 foot offshore boat with 130 gallons of fuel, a VHF radio, cell phones, life preservers, signaling devices, a sea tow membership and buddy boats and there are people saying "don't go".
> 
> ...


a seatow membership doesnt do you any good if you cant get in touch with them! also you cant call anyone from your cellphone past about 8-10 miles out, VHF is line of sight. yes all of those work but its useless if nobody else is around and your buddy boat cant get out to anyone else either. Plus how much is your life worth to you? but the sound of it not much if you just wanna jump in a boat and go!:no:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

tjwareusmc said:


> I would go for sure. I don't really know anything about fishing offshore and my boat won't hold enough gas to get there but if I had a 21ft cape, I would go. Do you think not having radar kept guys from fishing offshore 20,30, 100 years ago? Why does everyone think that technology is some golden blanket to keep us alive?
> 
> Go to other countries, they take outrigger canoes hundreds of miles all the time and here is a guy with a 21 foot offshore boat with 130 gallons of fuel, a VHF radio, cell phones, life preservers, signaling devices, a sea tow membership and buddy boats and there are people saying "don't go".
> 
> ...


TJ i don't think they really mean it like that. All the points they are making are true. The boats are too small and the risk factor is higher due to single engines, electronics, and several other things. There are a lot of different things that can go wrong.

It's not the smartest trip to make but a lot of people still do it. Having other boats around makes you feel better anyhow.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I think there has been a lot of great advice and I understand but many of you guys are just accustomed to nice boats with nice electronics etc. I have a close friend who grew up fishing in Monrovia, Liberia. Things are different in different places but all of this comfort and reliance in electronics might be putting your trust in the wrong place. I mean statistically you are more likely to die on the way to the boat ramp before you put the boat in but nobody questions that because it's an everyday thing. Well at one time, going out dozens of miles without electronics was an everyday thing too, how did they make it?

And, I hear of well equipped boats having bad things happen all the time too, so honestly I do what I feel comfortable with and I put my trust in the guy upstairs. If I had a 21ft cape, I would love to make a well-planned trip to the rigs but I understand if not everyone feels the same.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres my tidbit of advice Wade and to anyone thinking of heading to the rigs(boat size irrelevent)If ya think you have enough ice,you probably don't. Radar is an important piece of equiptment but will not detect underwater obstacles that will tear your starboard rudder off while cruising back from the marlin rig,just sayin. A good game plan with all involved,like whos staying awake overnight till the next shift gets up,whos taking turns driving to and from the rigs(that knows wtf there doing)tackle management,chunking duties,who's damn good with a gaff as to not impale someone like Dracula with a stake,etc,etc,etc. Safety gear(epirb,raft,lifejackets,fireflyies,etc.) in working order that should be inspected prior to the trip,not the day of. Also consider your fuel burn to be much higher than normal with a full load on the way out and a full load on the way back,hopefully with some dang fine tasting yellerfins,dolphins,hoos and whatever may be lurking out there cause we see new things all the time. Good luck man. :thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

We all assume risks whenever we leave dry land. I do understand there are more risks when staying out overnite in a small center console70-100 miles from home. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bonita dan said:


> Heres my tidbit of advice Wade and to anyone thinking of heading to the rigs(boat size irrelevent)If ya think you have enough ice,you probably don't. Radar is an important piece of equiptment but will not detect underwater obstacles that will tear your starboard rudder off while cruising back from the marlin rig,just sayin. A good game plan with all involved,like whos staying awake overnight till the next shift gets up,whos taking turns driving to and from the rigs(that knows wtf there doing)tackle management,chunking duties,who's damn good with a gaff as to not impale someone like Dracula with a stake,etc,etc,etc. Safety gear(epirb,raft,lifejackets,fireflyies,etc.) in working order that should be inspected prior to the trip,not the day of. Also consider your fuel burn to be much higher than normal with a full load on the way out and a full load on the way back,hopefully with some dang fine tasting yellerfins,dolphins,hoos and whatever may be lurking out there cause we see new things all the time. Good luck man. :thumbup:


Thanks Dan! Good point on the fuel burn with a full load on the boat.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I take my epirb anytime that I go offshore. Epirb is the best investment you can make for your life especially when you go out of sight of land. If your boat did go down, it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. With epirb you know someone is going to look for you and I'm sure that your kids need you back. 

You might also get lucky and find someone to go with you who has a satellite phone. I've been thinking about renting one for trial. Maybe someone will talk to us about this. As for the man upstairs, ask him to keep those safety devices working. 

I think that I agree with whoever said to travel over there in daylight. I would even though I do have radar.

I am glad that you posted this to start some ideas flowing on where I want to go next.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SHunter said:


> I take my epirb anytime that I go offshore. Epirb is the best investment you can make for your life especially when you go out of sight of land. If your boat did go down, it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. With epirb you know someone is going to look for you and I'm sure that your kids need you back.
> 
> You might also get lucky and find someone to go with you who has a satellite phone. I've been thinking about renting one for trial. Maybe someone will talk to us about this. As for the man upstairs, ask him to keep those safety devices working.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if it would be worth leaving at daylight and heading over to some of the closer rigs, fishing for the day and then running back in the afternoon? I understand there are still safety concerns but would not be out at night?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Whatever you guys decide to do, best of luck!

Guy who owned my CH 19 went out 40+ by himself. I wouldn't believe it (and I would never do it), but I have the GPS chip and info to prove it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good question Marmidor. Anyone reading had experience going to a closer rig or putting the boat in at a closer run? I've been out to the rigs and lighthouse off Dauphin Island and they are very close.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Great advise right there. Turn a $250 trip into a $2500 trip.
> Hell Yeah!:no:


If you are going to the Petronius and fishing and coming back for $250 then you are never gonna make it back...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

marmidor said:


> I'm wondering if it would be worth leaving at daylight and heading over to some of the closer rigs, fishing for the day and then running back in the afternoon? I understand there are still safety concerns but would not be out at night?


 
If it's tuna you want the closer rigs will do you no good but the beercan is only 63miles from Ft. Morgan. That's where I would be leaving from.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> If it's tuna you want the closer rigs will do you no good but the beercan is only 63miles from Ft. Morgan. That's where I would be leaving from.


$250 is only gonna get you about 60 gallons of fuel


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

If you prepare & pick your day you should be fine, especially with another boat or 2. A full moon always makes it easier. We use to leave Dauphin Island on my 21 Cape in the middle of the night with 40 extra gallons. Have the q beam handy, and have all hands watching for obstructions. You can make arrangements to roam on Petro Com and call home to check in. File your float plan, stick to it, and plan on tying up to a rig or stand by bouy so you can get some rest.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If you are going to the Petronius and fishing and coming back for $250 then you are never gonna make it back...


Yeah I lied a little bit. I'll burn between 75 and 90 gallons depending on how much wandering I do. Those trips for me usually are somewhere around 200miles if I leave from Orange Beach.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Possible risk mitigation by changing your approach?*

I read through your thread and some very good advice has been offered. Have you thought of trailering your boat over to LA like Venice and putting in there? The out of state license isn't too bad and the run is much shorter. Set up camp and make a few days of it on land and run out in the day. I fly the GOM supporting the O&G industry and there are plenty of obstructions and unlit obstacles out there. The map we use for naviation is peppered with so many rig locations that they obscure whole blocks of my map in places. 

I had the chance to fish a week ago during a break and landed some nice ling, mango snapper, and triggers. Just playing. Of course, out of season fish were returned!

Have a good trip and don't underestimate weather. Even with radar, you have to learn to use it and it if doesn't have something to reflect the beam, no picture. 

Cheers,:thumbsup:

Boatnbob


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> I read through your thread and some very good advice has been offered. Have you thought of trailering your boat over to LA like Venice and putting in there? The out of state license isn't too bad and the run is much shorter. Set up camp and make a few days of it on land and run out in the day. I fly the GOM supporting the O&G industry and there are plenty of obstructions and unlit obstacles out there. The map we use for naviation is peppered with so many rig locations that they obscure whole blocks of my map in places.
> 
> I had the chance to fish a week ago during a break and landed some nice ling, mango snapper, and triggers. Just playing. Of course, out of season fish were returned!
> 
> ...


Looking at Google Earth/Maps where do you come out of from Venice. Seems like there are a lot of outlets into the Gulf.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:thumbup:Geez Marmidor.....I'll still buddy boat with ya, I have fished my 22' almost as far out as the 26' w/twins man. If you have the proper equipment and level of competence it's completely doable. It's all about mitigating risk.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

boats sink fast. if you decide to go be sure you have a well stocked ditch bag with things like an offshore life raft and an epirb. it'll cost a few grand but it's worth the peace of mind. be sure you have a well seasoned crew you trust to keep watch all night and who won't panick if tshtf. It's doable, just not recommended..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Looking at Google Earth/Maps where do you come out of from Venice. Seems like there are a lot of outlets into the Gulf.


I would rather run the gauntlet at night, than get in that foggy river in a small boat. I would say its more dangerous in the river, I have done both. That river is worse without radar, especially in the morning. There is more junk floating in the river, plus traffic... Not me.....:no: hell I bet even woody might agree with me on this one.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I would have to agree. I never liked running the river when when we would go into Venice to spend the night and refuel.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mullet Hunter How far do y'all have to run out of Venice? I've never fished from there.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL i love this thread!! I was all in at first, then when Capt. started talking about seas going from 1's to 5's that quick! That could get bad quickly. I have 26 cc, 200 gal twin 150's, I would love to try it, full moon, A1 wheather!!! Yall planners let me no??!! Thats kinda scary bout that underwater stuff!!!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

My .02 cents. I regularly fish my 21' well offshore and enjoy the feeling of accomplishment when I can cull a Blue away from the diesel crowd or find some open water YF to ice. I'll venture down to the Spur/Desoto C. on a bluebird day, but I'll let the weather and conditions of the day dictate. I don't know if I would commit to an overnight rig trip w/o ABSOLUTE confidence that the guy whom I was going to buddy boat with, maintained his boat to the same standard as I do mine. That guy's your wingman.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Radar? is only good for things 3 feet off the water and needs to be big enough for your radar to pic up. I run the Garman 18HD, it did great on the way out at night. On the way home(day light) we where amazed at all the crap we seen ( 1st trip) that would deff hurt if it was hit and the best radar in the world would not pic it up.... Just saying.. If you do not have radar leave so when you get there there is about an hour or so of light... stay close to the rigs at night and fish. At sun up get ready to fish hard as the fish life goes wild.. heed home around 10am... troll to help save some gas.. I hold 191g of gas with twin 150 and we bring 40 to 60 extra gals. When we get to the rigs we fill up and before we leave we fill up then put the empty can on the t-top to get them out the way.. You can make that trip and have a great time just be smart and take your time..... post picks...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Great advise right there. Turn a $250 trip into a $2500 trip.
> Hell Yeah!:no:


You can barely fish the edge for 250 bucks. Good luck going to the rigs on that.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I go a few times every year, watch the weather prefer to have another boat along, leave in the afternoon to get there before dark and stay pretty close all night. No high speed running in the dark for me. Have had to leave cuz the weather went bad, 70nm is long way at 6 knots in big seas. I have 2 motors, eprib, ditch bag, double GPS/Compass foul weather gear. Take 300 to 400 lbs of ice, extra food and plenty of water. Grill fish on the boat sometimes. 

On the other hand I have done the trip with a charter and some buds, cost me about $700 last time I did that and we came back with a ton (well a half ton) of tuna wahoo and swordfish.

If you haven't been before you may want to charter, or go with someone that has been before.

Soon as the weather and work get in alignment I am going to try to put a trip together on my boat. Most of my regular crew is busy chasing turkeys so I may have room, even if I don't wouldn't care if a buddy boat came along.

Be smart, most of us can't swim more than a mile on a good day, lol


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Man, if I listened to some here, I'd be better off to just park the thing and never leave the driveway. Of coarse plan for the worst but like has been said, there is risk to going offshore in any boat. Having used Broadband Radar for the last 1 1/2 years, I would say it would be a good idea to have, even during daytime running. I always turn it on when coming into Destin and am amazed at how often vessels show up on radar but are difficult to get a visual on even knowing where they are. They blend in to the horizon.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Mullet Hunter How far do y'all have to run out of Venice? I've never fished from there.


Depends on the traffic, and conditions, if it's foggy and you don't know where your going.... A while. On a good day 1 1/2 - 2 hours.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Gamefish27 said:


> Radar? is only good for things 3 feet off the water and needs to be big enough for your radar to pic up. I run the Garman 18HD, it did great on the way out at night. On the way home(day light) we where amazed at all the crap we seen ( 1st trip) that would deff hurt if it was hit and the best radar in the world would not pic it up.... Just saying.. If you do not have radar leave so when you get there there is about an hour or so of light... stay close to the rigs at night and fish. At sun up get ready to fish hard as the fish life goes wild.. heed home around 10am... troll to help save some gas.. I hold 191g of gas with twin 150 and we bring 40 to 60 extra gals. When we get to the rigs we fill up and before we leave we fill up then put the empty can on the t-top to get them out the way.. You can make that trip and have a great time just be smart and take your time..... post picks...


Thanks man. You say troll to save fuel,are you saying to leave for home around 10am and troll on the way back?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Gamefish27 said:


> Radar? is only good for things 3 feet off the water and needs to be big enough for your radar to pic up. I run the Garman 18HD, it did great on the way out at night. On the way home(day light) we where amazed at all the crap we seen ( 1st trip) that would deff hurt if it was hit and the best radar in the world would not pic it up.... Just saying.. If you do not have radar leave so when you get there there is about an hour or so of light... stay close to the rigs at night and fish. At sun up get ready to fish hard as the fish life goes wild.. heed home around 10am... troll to help save some gas.. I hold 191g of gas with twin 150 and we bring 40 to 60 extra gals. When we get to the rigs we fill up and before we leave we fill up then put the empty can on the t-top to get them out the way.. You can make that trip and have a great time just be smart and take your time..... post picks...


What are you using to store your extra gas in?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I burn a lot less gas on a per hour basis trolling but on a MPG basis I burn more trolling than running. 

Guess what I am saying, at least for my boat, trolling out to the rigs is less gas efficient than running.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*rigs at night*

wow 9 pages really 
get a radar if you want they can help but not as much as you think.

sat. weather helps but in a small boat you aint out running a big storm in the daylight so forget that idea at night. 

epirbs great idea along with a liferaft. 

bad storm stay close to the rigs and bow into the storm and ridem cowboy 
you aint out running a thunderstorm in the gulf in a 21-29 foot anything at night.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Voluntary Gulf of Mexico Marine Communications Protocol*

The voluntary Gulf of Mexico (GOM) communications protocol is an agreed communications format that identifies methods of notification, recommended frequencies, and generally accepted two-way marine VHF radio protocols. It is for use in GOM Outer Continental Shelf areas and State Territorial Waters adjacent to Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama.

The objective is to provide a common voluntary marine communications protocol for GOM resource users to use in alerting parties that will be interacting in the same general area. This protocol will provide a common communication format for notification and feedback between offshore platform and rig operators, and others in responding to the safety needs of all GOM resources users. Any vessel operator (commercial, for hire (charter/headboat), recreational fishermen, sport divers, and oil and gas contractors and operators) proposing to approach either fixed or floating drilling, production and support facilities or oil and gas transportation infrastructure should utilize the GOM communications protocol.


PROTOCOL
Any vessel approaching either a fixed or floating offshore facility with the intent of tying to or remaining around (within 1,500 feet of) that facility for any purpose, should contact as far in advance as practical that specific facility using a marine VHF radio on Channel No. 16. All offshore facilities are identified by signage that identifies the area, block, platform, and operator. This protocol helps GOM offshore facility operators identify vessels approaching or mooring and gives shared resource users a common communication tool. If vessels fail to establish communications, a facility operator is faced with the task of evaluating the vessel's intent. Communications will help operators make a judgment on the activity and help access if the vessel poises a threat to the people or facility.

POTENTIAL HAZARDS TO FISHERMAN WHEN FISHING AROUND OFFSHORE OIL AND GAS PRODUCTION PLATFORMS
Most offshore fishermen target oil and gas production platforms as their fishing location of choice. Petroleum platforms, commonly referred to as "rigs," provide recreation for fishermen and scuba divers because they act as artificial reefs, attracting and establishing aquatic communities, including highly sought food and sport fishes. Also, offshore facilities serve as navigation points for small marine craft. Manned facilities can also provide a haven for small craft operators forced to abandon their vessels during storms or following accidents.
Generally this interaction between fishermen and offshore platform personnel takes place without incident. However, periodically, a fisherman or scuba diver may be asked by platform personnel to move to another location. This request is generally made when certain potentially dangerous activities are taking place onboard the platform and is made for the safety of both platform personnel and the fisherman.

Some of these potential hazards to fishermen occur when construction or maintenance activities are underway. These activities frequently require use of marine support vessels that limit access to the facility and require frequent movement and the possibility for entanglement in anchor lines or mooring hardware exists. Platform cranes making lifts can expose vessels and personnel to dropped objects, and overhead work, such as blasting, welding and burning, or painting, can also potentially expose people and equipment to falling debris and equipment. These activity types are easy to see and the request to move is easily understood.

Some activities taking place on offshore platforms that may also be dangerous are not as easily seen, and therefore, a request to move may be misunderstood. Activities such as well perforating, poisonous gas releases (red flashing light) or emergency shut downs that may require significant venting or flaring may not be visible from the sea surface. Perforating activities require elimination of radio transmissions to help prevent an inadvertent triggering of the explosive charges. Gas releases, some of which may be poisonous (red flashing light), have the potential to drift to the water surface and envelop a vessel, where an open flame or spark could set off the gas.

Therefore, if asked by platform personnel to move to another structure, please understand the request is made for your safety, the safety of the personnel on board the platform, and the safety of the facilities. Please observe common courtesy and move to another location.

http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/sites/...shing-regulations/2012_commercial_fishing.pdf


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Voluntary Gulf of Mexico Marine Communications Protocol Example*

EXAMPLE​
*Contact Request:* "Eugene Island 313 "A" Platform, this is M/V Duck , M/V Duck, on Channel 16"

*Response:* "Eugene Island 313 "A" back to M/V Duck. Switch to Channel No. ______."

*Follow Up on New Channel:* "M/V Duck back; we are 5 miles out and in route to your location for ______ (offloading, fishing, diving, bird watching, etc.) and request assistance in determining your current facility status."

*Recognition:* "Eugene Island 313 "A" back; we have no current marine traffic or hazardous operations but expect a supply boat later today."

(If the facility was planning operations that might preclude safe positioning of marine craft or if potentially hazardous lifting or well work is scheduled, the operator would so inform the vessel.)

*Notification:* "M/V Duck back; we are a 25-foot sport fisherman out of Cocodrie with a total of five people on board and will approach your location at 0900 hours and estimate our stay at three hours."

The approaching vessel has established contact, identified its intent to approach or moor, its purpose, and estimated its time of arrival and time at location. The operator is now alerted to the fact that the vessel is approaching with the intent of being in the area and can validate actual activities by visually observing the vessel and its crew.

http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/sites/...shing-regulations/2012_commercial_fishing.pdf


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

boatnbob said:


> I read through your thread and some very good advice has been offered. Have you thought of trailering your boat over to LA like Venice and putting in there? The out of state license isn't too bad and the run is much shorter. Set up camp and make a few days of it on land and run out in the day. I fly the GOM supporting the O&G industry and there are plenty of obstructions and unlit obstacles out there. The map we use for naviation is peppered with so many rig locations that they obscure whole blocks of my map in places.
> 
> I had the chance to fish a week ago during a break and landed some nice ling, mango snapper, and triggers. Just playing. Of course, out of season fish were returned!
> 
> ...


I agree with Bob. The last few times we have rig fished have been from Grand Isle or Venice. Our next trip we will trailer over to Venice, then leave mid-day and drive out to the midnight lump. Anchor, then fish until dark. The last time we went, we had all the fish boxes full and headed in by 9:00am. Our total distance by boat was 109 miles for the round trip.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*After reading this novel, I'm glad I can say, "Been there, done that". This is one of those times, I am glad to be a busted up, old, salt. Now a days, going on an overnight fishing trip seems to require a bunk for maritime attorney. Permits, protocol, insurance, legal limits, and other regulations have ruined this endeavor....................... it's kinda an example of the whole process called "Living and working in the USA".

Does anyone remember what it was like to fishin with your dad or grandpa? Maybe even an over night trip? Something has changed in the past 35yrs?

In closing, I am pleased that there are still men out there that are interested in this kind of activity. Sure beats watching "Survivor"!
*


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Thanks man. You say troll to save fuel,are you saying to leave for home around 10am and troll on the way back?


we leave the rigs around 10am so we can hit other places on the way back to troll leaves plenty of time to get back to P-cola in day light. we go to the deepwater nautilus for the over night. makes for a long trip but fun about 30 hours


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> What are you using to store your extra gas in?


We use fuel buddies 30 gal or 10 gal cans. Makes it tight on the way out but all you are doing is cruising so by the time you get to where you are going we empty them trap them up top and out the way. Sounds corny and looks silly but it works


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Im thinking of taking this to the rigs, anyone want to buddy boat?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Gamefish27 said:


> We use fuel buddies 30 gal or 10 gal cans. Makes it tight on the way out but all you are doing is cruising so by the time you get to where you are going we empty them trap them up top and out the way. Sounds corny and looks silly but it works


*Sounds like a proven plan.*


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We do it all the time in a 21 foot boat with out radar so you will be fine just watch the weather for a week leave at noon and get afternoon bite and then get the morning bite if you have sea tow you have no worries and definitely need a spot locator. I would not let these people discourage you about going out there pm me when y'all go I work 4 on 4 off so it should nt be a problem


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Looking at Google Earth/Maps where do you come out of from Venice. Seems like there are a lot of outlets into the Gulf.


Only a couple of which are actually useful right now though, depending on which direction you are wanting to go


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Mullet Hunter How far do y'all have to run out of Venice? I've never fished from there.


From Venice Marina, 25 miles to the gulf. THEN another 50-60 to Ram, Nakika, Horse, Mars, Ursa, etc. etc. Short run to some really awesome rigs that don't get quite the pressure that Petronius/Marlin/Ram/Beercan get. If someone was asking me for advice on running the river without radar, I'd just walk away from the conversation. You can't put a price on safety. However, at least if you're going out of Venice, there is usually always someone to follow out. The river is FULL of debris though. Whenever the river gets high due to flooding up north, the water sweeps all the trees off the bank and into the river and south they go. Awesome once they're in the gulf holding fish, not so much when they're in muddy river water. There was one so big at head of passes last year (deep water too) it was stuck in the bottom and was still 10 feet or so above the surface. Those logs generally stay fairly submerged and if you hit one, you're done. Then let's say you DO hit one...do you know what to do next? Not trying to be the bearer of bad news, I don't think anyone on this thread is. Just don't wanna see you on the next thread about a boater gone missing, found dead, etc.

Also, if you get 5 other buddies to go in on a $2000 charter, even better if yall can all come over in one truck, you're lookin at about $333 a person not including travel expenditures. Lot of great captains in Venice, and your first couple of trips alone to the rigs are probably going to result in nothing but blackfin and amberjack. If that's what you're targeting, all the more power to you. But if it's yellows/billfish/dorado/wahoo that you have your heart set on, to speak conservatively, you will stack the odds much higher in your favor if you book someone out of Venice. Best part is, pay attention and ask questions, and you can take some of the same strategies and tactics you learned on your charter and apply them to your own boat.

Also, as far as the winter is concerned, once you become comfortable with the Venice area (and remember hiring a local guide to run with you on your own boat is also an option if you don't want to charter), consider bringing your boat to Venice from February-April or so, or maybe the whole summer. Too much rough weather on yall's side of the gulf in the winter and it makes the fishable days few and far in between. The run to big wahoo and monster tuna is awfully short that time of year, and you'd be surprised how many florida boats are sitting over here in the winter time just so the owners can get more use out of them (as well as shorter runs, etc.). Cheeeeap to leave your boat over in Venice too.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

capt woody is right becarefull i run the mississippi for a living the river is at 8 foot and falling which sound good but it can be just as dangous as high river be extra cautious please


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Just a thought. What about getting a 20-25hp kicker motor? Then you would have two motors, and the kicker would be a great gas saver for trolling. It ought to push a 21 Cape Horn around 10mph at least.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Like I said earlier we have done it plenty of times most people that say don't do it either don't want you out there or are worried you will catch more fish than them which I would just about bet money that we could on my boat.when we go we fish the whole time.it does take a few days to get over but fishing the entire time with out sleeping will increase your chances of more and bigger fish


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Just trying to clarify. How far would this trip be from Pensacola pass?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure but I leave from orange beach it about 70 natical miles to petronius but last week we went to can and marlin which was like 85 nautical miles we took 15 gallons extra and had plenty If you decide to go we could meet up at one of the techs that intersect our path


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Right at 70nm to Petronious....


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

MissKristy said:


> Like I said earlier we have done it plenty of times most people that say don't do it either don't want you out there or are worried you will catch more fish than them which I would just about bet money that we could on my boat.when we go we fish the whole time.it does *take a few days to get over* but fishing the entire time with out sleeping will increase your chances of more and bigger fish



*If you're 40!!!* 
*Keep posting, I enjoy reading all of them, from my rocking chain.*


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

So far I see marmidor sniperpeeps jlw1972 and misskristy willing to buddy boat? If you all wouldn't mind I'd like to get on the list and will start prepping asap.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

If the weather is decent, this Friday afternnon I'll be leaving out of Ft. Morgan if anyone wants to buddy up. Send me a msg.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> *After reading this novel, I'm glad I can say, "Been there, done that". This is one of those times, I am glad to be a busted up, old, salt. Now a days, going on an overnight fishing trip seems to require a bunk for maritime attorney. Permits, protocol, insurance, legal limits, and other regulations have ruined this endeavor....................... it's kinda an example of the whole process called "Living and working in the USA".*
> 
> *Does anyone remember what it was like to fishin with your dad or grandpa? Maybe even an over night trip? Something has changed in the past 35yrs?*
> 
> *In closing, I am pleased that there are still men out there that are interested in this kind of activity. Sure beats watching "Survivor"!*


Capt, a fine gentleman (LSU grad) offered to take me out with his brother to the rigs from Gulfport, MS in 1985. I took him up on the offer and off we went. I did'nt dive the first time he took me, but I did the 2nd. 22' aquasport with twin 115s We had Loran C. On the first trip out I caught a black snapper about 18lb and I was hooked. I missed a cobia that was over 70lb because of a struck drag. I caught several red snappers and the most curious fish yet... a triggerfish. Those 2 years fishing with Mr. Ted Carroll changed my life. The next year his brother and I boated a cobia that was over 60lb and several AJs over 50. That was at the rigs north of the Horseshoe rigs. I got rid of my 22' CC and bought a 31' Sport Lafitte with a Caterpiller diesel in 1987. My how things have changed since then. THere were no limits on anything. We filled up a 180qt cooler with grouper, snapper, AJ, whatever and came home. :yes:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

BigSlick said:


> So far I see marmidor sniperpeeps jlw1972 and misskristy willing to buddy boat? If you all wouldn't mind I'd like to get on the list and will start prepping asap.


The more the better slick! Us small boat boys will take it over!!! Haha!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*great post*

*Yep, we are lucky. As the 90's arrived, the feds woke up and ten years later, it was not the same. So here we are today, the more we know how to catch fish, the more they push us towards becoming a pirate. Bet that can said for all kinds of businesses today. 

My young friend (45) is still messing with commercial king fishing. He had to do something when they (feds) closed everything on the east coast. We chat often about what can still be caught around all those rigs. Black and Red snapper by the boxes full. I suspect cobia (ling, lemon fish) are still easily found throughout the myriad of rigs. Not to mention tunas up to 100 lbs.
*


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm thinking one of these weekends we meet up and talk strategy over a drink.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

MissKristy said:


> Like I said earlier we have done it plenty of times most people that say don't do it either don't want you out there or are worried you will catch more fish than them which I would just about bet money that we could on my boat.when we go we fish the whole time.it does take a few days to get over but fishing the entire time with out sleeping will increase your chances of more and bigger fish


I don't think that any of the posts have been aimed at keeping small boats from fishing the rigs, or a worry that you will catch more fish! It has just been answers and advice from people with experiance fishing the rigs, and concern for safety. I don't care what kind of boat you fish, the weather can turn to hell in a heartbeat, and you may end up in a world of hurt. Anyone that has fished the GOM for any length of time, has probably been caught in weather they would rather not have imagined! A 70+ mile run in bad weather is bad enough in a big boat, but even worse, by a long shot in a small boat! Add nighttime to the equation, and it is a recipe for disaster! If you think the weather forecast will always be correct, think again, the weather does what it wants to do! The main thing is safety, period! I have not seen the first fish worth dying for. I fish a 22' hydra sports CC and have the ability to fish the rigs, I just choose not to in this boat. I do however applaud all of you for trying to come up with a workable and safe plan to fish together!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Marmidor, misskristy, sniperpeeps, and jlw1972, i'll be in most definitely. I'm going to build up my safety gear, tackle, etc, and build my confidence by working further out each time I go. I might not be ready by the end of summer, but when I do go, you all will have a wingman/buddy boat ready for anything.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MissKristy said:


> Like I said earlier we have done it plenty of times most people that say don't do it either don't want you out there or are worried you will catch more fish than them which I would just about bet money that we could on my boat.


This sounds like the pier versus the boaters thread :whistling: The deadliest catch crew has nothing on you guys courage...Good Luck and leave the rest of us some of the fish :notworthy:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> This sounds like the pier versus the boaters thread :whistling: The deadliest catch crew has nothing on you guys courage...Good Luck and leave the rest of us some of the fish :notworthy:


Nah man we are all just fisherman looking for a good time catching some good fish!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuna is just on my bucket list. And from what I hear, a trip like this is my best bet.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Anything has risks*

*If you: (1) have fished offshore for twenty years, (2) take very good care of your rig, (3) and know when to bow to the weather; this is doable. Folks have carried extra fuel in small boats for decades. Regardless of how much preparation goes into the trip, calm weather must rule. IMO these trips are only comfortable 30-40 days a year. If you study the weather closely, from several different web sites you can usually be led to good decisions. There are obviously certain situations that present a high probability of calm seas. Occasionally, I can say with extreme confidence, "It will be a nice 24hrs to be on the GOM". That is about 10% of the 365 days in a year.

Is it really any different to break down 35 miles out versus 70 miles out? Simply sounds like the pistons stopped moving 35 miles sooner. You will need to excise good seamanship in either case. Knowledge of your boat is paramount. I would rather be on my own 22' boat than climb on board a 38 footer that I have no knowledge of. 

Gentlemen, don't try this unless you have a salty crew and know your rig. Good luck.
*


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BigSlick said:


> I'm thinking one of these weekends we meet up and talk strategy over a drink.



+1, meeting of the minds haha


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Count me in on the wekend meetup if it happens.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

It is a ways out, but as soon as I am back on the coast and the weather is okay i.e. recent forecasts verified by buoy reports plus some stability like a dome of high pressure, I am going.

The earliest will be like the 25/26 of April, then I am in for a couple of weeks waiting on a window. You can go with me or "buddy boat". I will go one of two ways, by myself or with someone.

Let me know your interest. I have 25' Contender (old measurement) radar, EPRIB, and 2 of all the rest.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Whatever you do, do it with your brain.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Just curious if you guys have found any good online maps showing the various rigs and how far out they are?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

SteveFL,

It's not a map; but you can look up the USCG Light List for the Gulf of Mexico to get all the Lat./Lon. and of course the navigation lights for the fixed platforms.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

For what it is worth, I ran my 21 Horn from Fort Morgan to the horseshoe rigs back when they were still in the horseshoe shape multiple times. I also stayed the night out there once. A storm came up and it rained and we didn't get much if any sleep. It was just me and my dad who was in his early 60s at the time.

To me, radar isn't that big a deal. I have it but didn't when I was taking my 21 out there. My dad fished his own boat commercially around here since 1979, was out for 10 or more days/nights at a time and never had radar.

I have ran around Vencie a few times, tiger pass, south pass, SW pass, and baptist collette. I wouldn't try any of them at night with or without radar.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been to the rigs once on a 38 topaz that had radar, and while we were not fixated on the screen, it was nice to see other boats and what not out there. As far as having radar at night, we routinely snapper fish at night and will run 20 miles out at 26kts depending on seas without a radar. Heck, out of the 50 or more times I have ran at night, the only time we ever hit something was a half sunk 2x4 in BROAD daylight. I would make a run out there as long as you picked a couple of days where the gulf is a lake.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking that's the plan.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> For what it is worth, I ran my 21 Horn from Fort Morgan to the horseshoe rigs back when they were still in the horseshoe shape multiple times. I also stayed the night out there once. A storm came up and it rained and we didn't get much if any sleep. It was just me and my dad who was in his early 60s at the time.
> 
> To me, radar isn't that big a deal. I have it but didn't when I was taking my 21 out there. My dad fished his own boat commercially around here since 1979, was out for 10 or more days/nights at a time and never had radar.
> 
> I have ran around Vencie a few times, tiger pass, south pass, SW pass, and baptist collette. I wouldn't try any of them at night with or without radar.


*
Unless there is a larger deep draft vessel to follow.*


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

not looking to good with the forecast


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread , just wanted to throw in my 2 cents , if I was running to the rigs in a 21 ft boat I would leave the adult beverages at the marina , dont let Miller Lite fog your judgement . I think it would be getting a group together and going , I have a 25 ft cc with a single 225 hp .


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

24 hr trip to petronis on my Grady White WAC 20 w/175 ETEC burned 70 gal. seas were calm.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr. Mike said:


> 24 hr trip to petronis on my Grady White WAC 20 w/175 ETEC burned 70 gal. seas were calm.


Hell yeah man awesome!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. mike, how far is pitronis from the pass?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Coastal Cowboy,

I wanna say from what I remember someone telling me is the Petronis is around I wanna say 60-70nm out.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I'll probably hit the nipple a few times first.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

~ 70 Nautical Miles from PNS Pass

29°13'45.00"N
87°46'51.60"W


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Numbers appreciated hookey


----------

